# Sierra Nevada RC Field Trial Results?



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Anyone have any results yet?


----------



## powerhouselabs (Dec 5, 2004)

I will be heading out there shortly and maybe I can get a report to post...

**(I live about 5 blocks from where it's being held)**


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2005)

*Nevada*

How hot is it in Fallon?


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: Nevada*



gmhr1 said:


> How hot is it in Fallon?


High 86 today, cooler tomorrow.


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2005)

*Nevada*

86 is better than 112 thinking about sending my dog to camp in Montana for the summer


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

powerhouselabs said:


> I will be heading out there shortly and maybe I can get a report to post...
> 
> **(I live about 5 blocks from where it's being held)**


Were you able to get any results?


----------



## powerhouselabs (Dec 5, 2004)

Sorry.. looks like I'm delivering pups soon.. couldn't leave

Was 92 at my house as the high in Fallon.. but it is a lot cooler now..

Will post pups once they are here.. if that ever happens.. seems like she's hanging onto to them as long as possible.


----------



## Tammy Z (Jan 19, 2005)

*Qual Results*

Qualifying (31) starters

1st - Take 'Em- Judy Pond (H) B Sargenti
2nd - Honeywood Rising Star - Fred Warf & Tammy Zahornacky (H) Fred
3rd - Land Ahoy - Gary Zellner
4th - Connie of Baypointm- Bruce Mullis
RJ - Lot Like Willy - G & R Gulvin (H) Robin

Jams
Buck N Butta Bing, World Famous Wild Rose, Show-Biz Lyle U Gotta Luv It, Chena River Arctic Char, RebelRidge High Tec Navigator, Show Biz Lucy Got a Star,Hightest Serious Black


----------



## Suzanne Burr (Jul 13, 2004)

*Sierra Nevada FC*

WooHoo 'Star' and Fred!!. Mom & Grandma say "Good going, girl!" BTW Star, the magic word is "Sit".
Suzanne


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Thanks to TammyZ for the Qual info. Does anyone have the rest of the stakes yet??

Russ


----------



## Tammy Z (Jan 19, 2005)

*Open- Very sketchy info!*

Russ-

I just heard Sargenti took 1st, 3rd and 4th at the open. 

1st - "Spanky"-FC CK's Little Rascal-Michael Dolan & Robert Poole

3rd - "Cannon" Classic Loose Cannon-Judy Pond

4th - Not sure which dog.

Like I said, pretty sketchy info. 

Tammy


----------



## dogcommand (May 22, 2003)

Cool, looks like Billy is having another good weekend. If you hear more, please post. Anyone have the derby results? Wizard looked very good.


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Janet,

Better bring some donuts next week :lol:


----------



## dogcommand (May 22, 2003)

Heck, I think that its Billy's turn. Lasagna perhaps?


----------



## dogcommand (May 22, 2003)

Tammy.....regarding the open,

Billy got 4th with Sugar

Mike Palazzolo got 2nd, don't know which dog..


----------



## kjrice (May 19, 2003)

*Re: Nevada*



gmhr1 said:


> 86 is better than 112 thinking about sending my dog to camp in Montana for the summer


The big summer bummer! It really kills the training momentum when summer hits the desert.


----------



## Linda (Sep 1, 2003)

Mike got 2nd in the Open with Zeke finishing his FC - Pretty cool!! (FC AFC Watchman's Fire and Ice)

Amateur:

1st String - Mary & Gary Ahlgren (Gary)
2nd Jake - Lorna & Bill Kolstad (Bill)
3rd Ty - Chris Hatch
4th Magic - Lorna & Bill Kolstad (Bill)

RJ Rugby - Linda Browne
Jams Arnie Erwin, Gordon Powers, Richard Underwood (?)


----------



## dogcommand (May 22, 2003)

Thanks Linda Do you happen to know the Derby results?


----------



## Linda (Sep 1, 2003)

Hi Janet - sorry, only thing I heard about the Derby was that Josh Carter won it.....


----------



## dogcommand (May 22, 2003)

Thanks Linda. I'm not surprised to hear that Josh won, Wizard did an absolutely breathtaking job on the work that I saw.


----------



## dogcommand (May 22, 2003)

Full results for all stakes are now posted on Entry Express.


----------



## Tammy Z (Jan 19, 2005)

Thanks Janet!!!


----------

